# Squat/Deadlift alternatives?



## cops25 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi all...yet another question.
 I know that Sqauts/Deadlifts are the kings of workouts, but I'm still a little hesitant to do them just yet due to back surgery on May 25th.
 Is there something I can do for now that would be close? I saw a DB squat shown on a website (cant remember the name off-hand, the one that shows little videos of workouts for each muscle...I've seen the link here), and I've been thinking of lunges (just gotta work on the form)...any opinions? This would be temporary until my back is up to par, then I'll be returning to the real thing.
 Currently, for legs, I'm doing presses, extentions, and ham curls (and seeing great results), and for back, I'm doing one arm rows, pulldowns, and lying extentions (like a hyperextension while lying on a pad).


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 17, 2004)

Louie Simmons had 3 discs removed from his back at the age of 50 (I believe) and he posted a 900+ squat 2 years later. 

What I'm trying to say is the lifts are safe if they are done correctly. And I want to be very sure you understand what correctly means. Read the thread I started entitled "Squatting Like a Powerlifter, Squatting Big" and PRACTICE. Be sure to be afraid at first. I want you to go into hesitant so you don't overstep yourself. But as long as you do it right, you can be squatting tomorrow.

And as always, get the green light from your doctor first. Only he knows your condition.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 17, 2004)

Doc was intially against working out (at all), but after he saw he wasnt going to change my mind, he just told me to "keep it sane", which I have for the most part. I've been extremely cautious as far as back excercises, so as to build a solid foundation back up before I tried any full-on lower back work (lats and traps haven't been a problem). Tomorrow is my last visit with him, at which point I'm fully released, so I thought I would "step it up" some, yet still take the cautious route. 
 So, BB Squats, with light weight? I'm talkin real light to start...as opposed to doing DB Squats?


----------



## Du (Aug 17, 2004)

I'd say try the dumbell squats. Hold them at your sides like suitcases and squat. A good friend of mine had to do those for personal therapy and she said they helped a lot. Worth a try.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 17, 2004)

Will do. Tomorrow happens to be leg day, I'll give it a shot


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 17, 2004)

It wouldn't be a bad idea, either, to get a second opinion from a qualified (stress qualified) sports physician. But without a doubt, doing squats and deads correctly HAS to come first.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 17, 2004)

There is a Sports Doc that I went to for Rehab who I trust...I'll have to take a ride over tomorrow and see what he says.
 Dont get me wrong, I have a healthy dose of nervousness about doing Squats/Deadlifts, But I also feel incomplete without doing them either(if it makes sense). And I still feel like I should wait a month or so before attempting Deads...Being bent over, with L3-L5 being the affected area, might be a weak point still...at least with the squats, I'll be upright(if that makes sense either)....Plus, I dont want to try to accomplish both at the same time.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh yea...Here is the site I was talking about: http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/DBSquat.html

 (I think it's ok to post the link...That's how I found the place)


----------



## Erik (Aug 17, 2004)

I have 3 Herniated Discs in the "L" area. and Degenerative joint Disease throughout. The only thing that has made me strong whole and not disabled are squats and diet. I squat an honest 500lbs. It takes away all discomfort.
  I tweaked myself dead lifting on Friday. I am the poster child of bad dead lifting form. I finished my workout, followed by stretching in the steam room. Luckily I have a close friend who is a massage therapist in training, got a massage, looped myself on Darvacet and got some good rest. And got back at it the next day.
   My point is, for me, its very important to not rest the back when its hurt. I think the laying off can be way over done, and I think that squats are the king of back therapy exercises.
   Listen to your Doctor (s) but you know best. Don't be afraid


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 18, 2004)

You could try to use the HACK SQUAT machine to see how you feel??   Leg Presses are a good alternative too.

Good Luck!


----------



## cops25 (Aug 18, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> I have 3 Herniated Discs in the "L" area. and Degenerative joint Disease throughout.


 I have the DJD as well as stenosis...I know where your coming from.
 Funny thing, once I upped my water intake, I swear it helped....maybe some of it was disc dehydration? (I was never much of a drinker...mostly coffee, until I went back to the gym)


----------



## Erik (Aug 18, 2004)

COP25...Great advice. I am not much of a water drinker either. I am going to re-motivate myself to drink water. What you say has the chime of truth to it


----------



## cops25 (Aug 18, 2004)

I thought it was crazy (enough that I never asked the doc about it), but it definately seemed to help me. Prior to returning to the gym (and for quite awhile prior to surgery), I was drinking a ton of coffee (a diuretic), and thats all (maybe a juice at lunch)...I was drinking in pots per day what others were drinking in cups. So I think I had my body in a constant state of dehydration. I now make a point to drink at least six 16oz glasses a day, and I can tell a difference (some of it might be that I cut coffee down to two cups in the moring, one in the afternoon....I'm glad I did it, but Ohhhhhhhh the headaches I had)

  I hope you get results...It'd feel good to help someone on the site after getting so much help myself.


----------



## Jeff98 (Aug 18, 2004)

Erik and cops25, It's so true about drinking plenty of water. It's one of those things that we all know and still we don't always do.

  I have a 32 oz. water bottle that I try to keep with me all day, but even then it takes a lot of discipline.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 18, 2004)

Yea, I had to pretty much force myself to drink that much in the beginning, But after I started feeling better, it became alot easier (not to say I dont have to remind myself now & again). 
 I do the same thing...I dont leave the house without a bottle of water with me (I just reuse a Poland Spring bottle...We have a Brita installed for tap water), and I still find myself needing to refill it after two hours.

 For Erik~ What I did initially was threw a lime slice or two in there...really helped with the "lack of taste"



 I think I could be the official posterchild for water


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 18, 2004)

Jeff98 said:
			
		

> Erik and cops25, It's so true about drinking plenty of water. It's one of those things that we all know and still we don't always do.
> 
> I have a 32 oz. water bottle that I try to keep with me all day, but even then it takes a lot of discipline.



Indeed.  The tactic I use is to try and drink at least two 12oz glasses of water after every meal (7 meals per day).  I also drink a little more here and there when I remember.


----------

